# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum >  Packaging

## sterne.law@gmail.com

Looking for a packaging company in DURBAN.
Preferably able to brand.
Importantly not the run of the mill fomopack takeaways.

----------


## Dave A

What packaging material, Anthony?

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

No specific material.
Food operation that wants to do the usual in an unusual way.
So NO white burger box. 
Examples: The typical chinese takeaway container you get in the US (always see in movies), chips in a paper cone etc. 
Probably cardboard type containers and some PVC (the sushi take away) materials

----------


## Dave A

:Hmmm:  I was thinking M-Pact or Hirt & Carter as doors to knock on. I don't know if they're exactly what you're looking for, but they can probably steer you in the right direction.

----------


## IanF

Golden era are also big in packaging. Closer to home is  Pandu Paper Products.

----------

